# Ryan Gosling - at 22nd Annual Critic's Choice Awards, Los Angeles, Dec. 11th 2016, 19x



## BlueLynne (18 Dez. 2016)




----------



## SonyaMus (18 Dez. 2016)

*BlueLynne,* :thumbup: post, thanks a lot!!


----------



## dkfan (18 Dez. 2016)

Thanks a lot, BlueLynne!


----------



## latisle (20 Dez. 2016)

Thanks for Ryan


----------



## baby12 (29 Dez. 2016)

thank you!


----------

